# PC Or Console



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 3, 2021)

This poll was requested by @Scott_pilgrim.  Suggest polls at my blog
(don't make this about graphics)


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 3, 2021)

Both for me, depends on my mood of what game I wanna play. But will say I buy most my games for console/ Xbox One, so I choose that.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Mar 3, 2021)

Depends. Do you want to be on the cutting edge of tech? Do you want to be able to upgrade your box rather than just throwing it out every few years? Do you want to be able to easily repair and service your box? Are you ok with a slightly higher upfront cost in exchange for cheaper games and free online? Do you want to be able to use your box for other multimedia and workstation tasks? Do you want to use any controller you want with no extra hardware? Do you want to have a second monitor you can have discord or youtube on? The choice is yours.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 3, 2021)

Polly Polly polly, Using Scott as a front for your Polls is not a good excuse. shame on you


Both PC and Console


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 3, 2021)

Convenience is always the biggest positive for going consoles. Personally? I go PC. I don't just game, and there's something about being able to run a huge chunk of games at 4k/120 without issue or compromise. The Series X is a great console, if you can get your hands on it. PS5 is fine too... I guess. 

This generation really narrowed the gap between the two hardware types.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 3, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Polly Polly polly, Using Scott as a front for your Polls is not a good excuse. shame on you
> 
> 
> Both PC and Console


Scott requested this poll, and only Alexander calls me Polly.  Are you Alexander in disguise?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2021)

There’s nothing stopping you from doing both. I mostly game in my consoles because I don’t enjoying gaming on my PC nor do I enjoy the smug culture around PC gaming.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 3, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> There’s nothing stopping you from doing both. I mostly game in my consoles because I don’t enjoying gaming on my PC nor do I enjoy the smug culture around PC gaming.


choosing both makes me sad


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> choosing both makes me sad


I lean towards suggesting console gaming then. This is my personal opinion, but I think PC gaming is far more expensive than console gaming. PC gaming has a far more expensive start up process compared to console gaming.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 3, 2021)

My neck arms and hand get tired holding my PSP. thus I change to my PC when needed.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)

pc all the way


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Mar 3, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I lean towards suggesting console gaming then. This is my personal opinion, but I think PC gaming is far more expensive than console gaming. PC gaming has a far more expensive start up process compared to console gaming.


$60 a year.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2021)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> $60 a year.


For what? I have a gut feeling this is about something I don’t pay for.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)

You pc and console peasants, soujia game is where it's at


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 3, 2021)

PC is the best sorry


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 3, 2021)

All in all, I love playing the game god hath given me. It cost nothing, Don't have to upgrade it, I can cheat on it if I want to. It gives me great pleasure, And it's always there. What else could I ask for? Nada.


----------



## smallissue (Mar 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You pc and console peasants, soujia game is where it's at


However, it's all about the Street Fighter cross Tekken arcade cabinet replica piggy bank.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 3, 2021)

PC for the flexibility really, not fussed about who has the best graphics.

Can pretty much use whatever controller/control setup I want.
Backwards compatibility going back near enough forever.
Settings on games. Up to you whether you want the shiny graphics or lower to chase high fps. Consoles are getting better here, but it's still mostly a preset quality or fps setting. PC, don't like crap like motion blur, lens flare or chromatic aberration off it goes. Same for multiplayer, distracting settings/things that impact visiblity, off they go. Awful colour filters like the blue one that was on older Battlefield games, reshade can sort it.
Mods.

As long as console are a closed setup, where for the most part you get what you are given, then they won't be my main platform.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Mar 3, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> For what? I have a gut feeling this is about something I don’t pay for.


For ps plus or xbox live


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 3, 2021)

PC almost always; classic games are fun on their original consoles.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)

smallissue said:


> However, it's all about the Street Fighter cross Tekken arcade cabinet replica piggy bank.


Puh-lease, peasant, everyone knows leapfrog is superior


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2021)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> For ps plus or xbox live


That's fair, it would be nice if they gave a free option for those again.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 3, 2021)

PC for multi-platform titles and Microsoft exclusives. PlayStation and Nintendo for their respective exclusives. I don't know whats so difficult about that unless a person can't afford more than one option.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2021)

....again in such "u.s.p." Polls from Polly I miss the *"Both"* Option.....


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 3, 2021)

You should add both. I use both beecause some dont come to Sony, Nintendo so I go with PC. I have both.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 3, 2021)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> $60 a year.



If you're paying $60 a year, you're doing it wrong. You can get PS Plus nearly all year for $35. Don't own an Xbox but I imagine it's probably the same.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2021)

Complaints,King Polly !!!



alexander1970 said:


> ....again in such "u.s.p." Polls from Polly I miss the *"Both"* Option.....





spotanjo3 said:


> You should add both. I use both beecause some dont come to Sony, Nintendo so I go with PC. I have both.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 3, 2021)

I like my consoles, it comes with a controller. I don't get the same thing with my pc purchases. 

But let's face it, we all have what we want cause we got games that are exclusive to each device.


----------



## Spandaman (Mar 3, 2021)

No option for both 

Each and every device has its own pros/cons


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch !!! Do something !!!!



Spandaman said:


> No option for both
> 
> Each and every device has its own pros/cons





> Complaints,King Polly !!!
> 
> alexander1970 said:
> ....again in such "u.s.p." Polls from Polly I miss the *"Both"* Option.....
> ...


----------



## Seliph (Mar 3, 2021)

PC, I can play almost every game I want to on it except for BLOODBORNE and a few switch games

God I wanna play Bloodborne


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 3, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> @WiiMiiSwitch !!! Do something !!!!


I AM NOT ADDING BOTH


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I AM NOT ADDING BOTH



Ignoring 3 Users is not nice.....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 3, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Ignoring 3 Users is not nice.....


i'm NOT IGNORING, I'M POLITELY DECLINING


----------



## Jacktecckers (Mar 3, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> i'm NOT IGNORING, I'M POLITELY DECLINING


I would choose both if I could


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 3, 2021)

Jacktecckers said:


> I would choose both if I could


Is this why you joined, to annoy me!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Is this why you joined, to annoy me!


Please do not forget,this is not the EoF or Off Topic,my Friend.


----------



## Jacktecckers (Mar 3, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Is this why you joined, to annoy me!


Didn't, but it is fun, you have such a bad temper Polly Pocket


----------



## smallissue (Mar 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Puh-lease, peasant, everyone knows leapfrog is superior


Bullshit, come back when you've played the steam version of Bloons TD5 on my epic calculator phone case. Too bad you're gonna have to buy one yourself bro.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 3, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Please do not forget,this is not the EoF or Off Topic,my Friend.


Oops, my mistake


----------



## ILuvGames (Mar 3, 2021)

PC's because in the end even your 'exclusive' console games are probably gonna end up being played with an emulator at some point or 're-mastered' and re-sold elsewhere like Steam.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)

Seliph said:


> PC, I can play almost every game I want to on it except for BLOODBORNE and a few switch games
> 
> God I wanna play Bloodborne


Patience, my friend, it will come to pc eventually


----------



## Spandaman (Mar 4, 2021)

Handheld then


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 4, 2021)

One day the exclusives will die and PC will reign superior.


----------



## Spandaman (Mar 4, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> One day the exclusives will die and PC will reign superior.



Winner takes all


----------



## Xzi (Mar 4, 2021)

Performance, customization, free online play, emulators, DRM-free games, mods, near-limitless backward compatibility...definitely PC if I had to pick only one.  The one thing it's missing is of course physical media, but even that's not quite what it used to be, since only Switch games seem to retain value any more.


----------



## wownmnpare (Mar 4, 2021)

I prefer eating and masturbating.


----------



## Seliph (Mar 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Patience, my friend, it will come to pc eventually


Holding onto that hope


----------



## Xzi (Mar 4, 2021)

wownmnpare said:


> I prefer eating and masturbating.


Pfft, casual.  A real god gamer can do both of those things while playing two different video games and watching Netflix all at the same time.  It's called _multitasking,_ git gud.  /s


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 4, 2021)

PC is better than console in most ways, but:
Exclusives
Cheaper
Not as hard to set up (you WILL run into problems in some games on PC)
Also i like playing in my couch I don't like playing all my games in a desk


----------



## Seliph (Mar 4, 2021)

It's pretty wild how PC is better than console in almost every way but nothing beats playing a real snes on your couch with an old CRT


----------



## Spandaman (Mar 4, 2021)

Seliph said:


> It's pretty wild how PC is better than console in almost every way but nothing beats playing a real snes on your couch with an old CRT



I agree but must admit SMW on my 55" is still pretty damn cool lol


----------



## Xzi (Mar 4, 2021)

Seliph said:


> It's pretty wild how PC is better than console in almost every way but nothing beats playing a real snes on your couch with an old CRT


1440p monitor + 4K TV + small CRT, best of all worlds.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 4, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> i'm NOT IGNORING, I'M POLITELY DECLINING


You sound like my girlfriend, dude ('I' M NOT SHOUTING. I'M JUST STATING MY OPINION AS FACT '). 

Anyway... From the comments, I think I'm joining the majority in saying I want both. PC doesn't have that ' generations ' bullshit and just plays everything (including past console games if you count emulators... Which I do), there's a much larger library and it doesn't clog up the television (there's a reason I keep my WiiU around).
Consoles usually have better games (granted : I only care for Nintendo, but I presume other gamers make the same arguments for their choice) and they're plug and play. No need to rebind keys, have umpteen versions of .Net of directx installed or weird crashes because your computer uses different hardware than most other people.

So... This poll really needs a'both 'option (and I don't know why two people vote for masturbation instead, but apparently that's also a thing )


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

Used to be a hybrid gamer, switched to full-on pc recently(although every now and then I play a few indies on my switch or I'll play a bit of pokemon on my 3ds)


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Used to be a hybrid gamer, switched to full-on pc recently(although every now and then I play a few indies on my switch or I'll play a bit of pokemon on my 3ds)





			
				Scott_pilgrim's signature said:
			
		

> My systems: Ofw switch with red and blue joycons(Unpatched)  blue new 2ds xl with luma3ds Ofw Xbox 360(old shitty fire hazard white model)


Erm... Your signature disagrees with your choice. Or is your favorite gaming system unworthy to be mentioned among your cool secondary choices?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm... Your signature disagrees with your choice. Or is your favorite gaming system unworthy to be mentioned among your cool secondary choices?


I'm too lazy to put my pc specs in my sig, might do it someday


----------



## AweZGaming (Mar 13, 2021)

both


----------



## smallissue (Apr 30, 2021)

i only play about 10 new games on my switch and maybe three games at the max on my old computer
the short lived days of the DSi and the entire 3DS generation are way better than the switch lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 30, 2021)

smallissue said:


> the short lived days of the DSi and the entire 3DS generation are way better than the switch lol


That's like comparing dog shit and garbage(this is a joke, i dont hate both consoles, pls dont send me death threats for insulting the 3ds)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

That being said, my 3ds is pretty much just used as a ds at this point


----------



## smallissue (Apr 30, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> That's like comparing dog shit and garbage(this is a joke, i dont hate both consoles, pls dont send me death threats for insulting the 3ds)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> That being said, my 3ds is pretty much just used as a ds at this point


people who don't play ds games on original hardware smh


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 30, 2021)

smallissue said:


> people who don't play ds games on original hardware smh


I dont own a ds


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 30, 2021)

ILuvGames said:


> PC's because in the end even your 'exclusive' console games are probably gonna end up being played with an emulator at some point or 're-mastered' and re-sold elsewhere like Steam.



Except, yeah. There are still TONS of exclusives from old consoles that to this day cannot be emulated properly on ANY pc and will most likely never receive a port to anything else.

With no "both" option, dumb poll is dumb.


----------



## smallissue (Apr 30, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I dont own a ds


then don't play ds games duh
i could already tell you don't own a ds since only psychopaths would choose to play ds games on a 3ds if they had both


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 30, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> There are still TONS of exclusives from old consoles that to this day cannot be emulated properly on ANY pc and will most likely never receive a port to anything else.


Examples?


----------



## smallissue (Apr 30, 2021)

ok ill stop bothering you now scott


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> PC is better than console in most ways, but:
> Exclusives
> Cheaper
> Not as hard to set up (you WILL run into problems in some games on PC)
> Also i like playing in my couch I don't like playing all my games in a desk



I treat my Gaming PC like a console. It's a laptop that pretty much remains hooked up to my big screen TV at all times, and I use a Dualshock 4 with a Mayflash adapter. I don't even own a desk I sit on my couch.  But I have consoles too.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 30, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Examples?



If you untick "Perfect", here's a list of 2,646 PS2 games that are not able to be properly emulated. I'm sure you'll find some exclusives in that list. Do you need a link to lists for other consoles, or nah? Night night, Scottie.  https://pcsx2.net/compatibility-list.html



Stealphie said:


> PC is better than console in most ways, but:
> Exclusives
> Cheaper
> Not as hard to set up (you WILL run into problems in some games on PC)
> Also i like playing in my couch I don't like playing all my games in a desk



Exclusives, absolutely. But I wouldn't say console gaming is cheaper. For the initial purchase sure, for a PC that is the equivalent of the console it is being matched to. But in the long run Steam and others often have better pricing on games. The desk thing is a point that needs to be wiped from the face of existence. I game on my PC and TV perfectly fine from my couch with either a wireless controller or wireless kb/m.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 30, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> If you untick "Perfect", here's a list of 2,646 PS2 games that are not able to be properly emulated. I'm sure you'll find some exclusives in that list. Do you need a link to lists for other consoles, or nah? Night night, Scottie.  https://pcsx2.net/compatibility-list.html


They're still playable tho, but if you untick "playable" that number jumps down all the way to 38


----------



## Minox (Apr 30, 2021)

If I had to pick one and one only I would pick PC, but otherwise I'd rather have both.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 30, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> They're still playable tho, but if you untick "playable" that number jumps down all the way to 38



Except playable does not = zero major graphical bugs. It means.... it's playable.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 30, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Except playable does not = zero major graphical bugs.


Yes, but you can still get through the game start to finish


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 30, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Yes, but you can still get through the game start to finish



That is not the point. Also, playable from start to finish can also mean playable from start to finish at say 15 fps AND major bugs. So if you want to continue on with thinking that a PC can just simply replace xxx console because you can just emulate everything it had to offer regardless if it runs and looks like shit... feel free. I will still disagree 100%.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 30, 2021)

cock soul


----------



## lexarvn (Apr 30, 2021)

If there was the option for both, that's what I'd select. On average, I probably spend close to the same amount of play time on each really


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 30, 2021)

Lmao everyone just went "both"


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Apr 30, 2021)

PC + Nintendo = ♥

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



D34DL1N3R said:


> If you untick "Perfect", here's a list of 2,646 PS2 games that are not able to be properly emulated.


Listen, I LOVE the PlayStation 2 and play mine almost daily, but you're misunderstanding the way the emulator compatibility list works. You do realize it's based on community contributions, and that many games have not received updates on that list in multiple years and are likely running better than they were when the last compatibility reports were filed, right? PCSX2 on adequate hardware can run almost every PS2 game (I might be exaggerating just a little bit here...) from start to finish without any obvious issues. Problems usually come from hacks or trying to upscale or something else unnecessary.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 30, 2021)

Sophie-bear said:


> PC + Nintendo = ♥
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Listen. I speak from my own experience with PCSX2 and many other different emulators. I'm 49 yrs old and have been "PC'ing" since before I was 10. Please don't act like I'm clueless, misunderstanding, and need an education or explanation. I'm completely aware of how the list works. It was used as a reference point for proof that not all games are perfectly emulatable (which is STILL a fact), and I just chose PCSX2 randomly. But thanks. My opinion still stands. A PC can never properly emulate every game that has never received a PC port. They can not just simply replace consoles for that reason alone. Period.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Apr 30, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Listen. I speak from my own experience with PCSX2 and many other different emulators. I'm 49 yrs old and have been "PC'ing" since before I was 10. Please don't act like I'm clueless, misunderstanding, and need an education or explanation. I'm completely aware of how the list works. It was used as a reference point for proof that not all games are perfectly emulatable (which is STILL a fact), and I just chose PCSX2 randomly. But thanks. My opinion still stands. A PC can never properly emulate every game that has never received a PC port. They can not just simply replace consoles for that reason alone. Period.


lol, ok. I never said it could, but if that's what you got out of that, fine. I won't debate you because you are misrepresenting my point.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 30, 2021)

Sophie-bear said:


> lol, ok. I never said it could, but if that's what you got out of that, fine. I won't debate you because you are misrepresenting my point.



As you were misrepresenting mine.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 30, 2021)

Where's the "Both" option


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

As much as I really do enjoy console gaming and the ease of it, I gotta go with PC. It's just so much more flexible.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Apr 30, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> As you were misrepresenting mine.


Seemed to me like I was correcting misinformation. I wasn't trying to start a debate. My point stands, MANY of the games listed as Playable on that list would be marked Perfect if a person with knowledge of specific titles played through them and reported them as such, given that most reports have not been updated in over five years and the emulator has received numerous updates since.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 30, 2021)

Sophie-bear said:


> Seemed to me like I was correcting misinformation. I wasn't trying to start a debate. My point stands, MANY of the games listed as Playable on that list would be marked Perfect if a person with knowledge of specific titles played through them and reported them as such, given that most reports have not been updated in over five years and the emulator has received numerous updates since.



There was absolutely no misinformation that needed to be corrected.  And my point also still stands, not to mention.. you know... STILL being factual. I'm not sure why you're debating factual information as misinformation and trying to make an unnecessary counter point. The things you are saying have zero bearing on my statements still being factual. So...... ?????????????????????????????


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Apr 30, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> If you untick "Perfect", here's a list of 2,646 PS2 games that are not able to be properly emulated.


This part. It's blatantly false, lmao. But like I said, I'm not going to debate since we're running in circles at this point.

You yourself said you understand how the compat list works, so you yourself know that 1) you're misrepresenting how many games are able to be perfectly emulated, and 2) you're arguing with me about something you yourself have said I'm right about.

I should add, I may go through my PS2 library and test some games on the latest PCSX2 builds to contribute to the dreadfully outdated compatibility list. It sorely needs it so crap like this doesn't continue to happen.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 30, 2021)

Both


----------



## Games Xtreme (Apr 30, 2021)

Console for me primarly. Depends if i'm in the mood i'm also play PC from time to time. Also my mood decides the age of the games and consoles i play.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 30, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> There’s nothing stopping you from doing both. I mostly game in my consoles because I don’t enjoying gaming on my PC nor do I enjoy the smug culture around PC gaming.


If you are going to let other people ruin something for you then it's your loss.

For me I don't care how crazy any Fandom gets and there is alot of them. There is alot of stuff I enjoyed and I'm glad I didn't let any crazy fanboi/girl ruin my enjoyment or prevented me from trying something out. Lots of great experiences I would've missed out on otherwise.

I will not let other people or their behaviors or attitudes ruin anything for me. I am myself an individual and will enjoy things as an individual with thoughts as an individual, I will not let bad reputation of certain groups and no matter how many times people try to associate you with that group prevent me from trying something out, enjoying something and having fun. I don't want to miss out on great experiences.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Apr 30, 2021)

Console because it's what I grew up with. I wouldn't mind PC gaming but I'll pretty much always be exclusively console.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2021)

PC now has decent emulation for PS3, Switch and original Xbox, and has really good emulation for Wii U and 3DS. Emulation is what makes it stand out from consoles.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2021)

SG854 said:


> If you are going to let other people ruin something for you then it's your loss.
> 
> For me I don't care how crazy any Fandom gets and there is alot of them. There is alot of stuff I enjoyed and I'm glad I didn't let any crazy fanboi/girl ruin my enjoyment or prevented me from trying something out. Lots of great experiences I would've missed out on otherwise.
> 
> I will not let other people or their behaviors or attitudes ruin anything for me. I am myself an individual and will enjoy things as an individual with thoughts as an individual, I will not let bad reputation of certain groups and no matter how many times people try to associate you with that group prevent me from trying something out, enjoying something and having fun. I don't want to miss out on great experiences.


The culture isn’t actually that big a deal nor really ruin it for me. It’s more like the annoying cherry on top for me. It’s pretty much the cost, maintenance, and reliance on Windows that ruins PC gaming for me.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Apr 30, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The culture isn’t actually that big a deal nor really ruin it for me. It’s more like the annoying cherry on top for me. It’s pretty much the cost, maintenance, and reliance on Windows that ruins PC gaming for me.


Honestly the biggest issue with PCs for gaming is having to fiddle with things (both software and hardware) for stuff to work, even on adequate PCs. Jumping through hoops to play half of your library is definitely a nuisance.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2021)

Sophie-bear said:


> Honestly the biggest issue with PCs for gaming is having to fiddle with things (both software and hardware) for stuff to work, even on adequate PCs. Jumping through hoops to play half of your library is definitely a nuisance.



Before I had a gaming PC I thought the same thing, but I got a Nvidia GTX 1650 laptop and it's just not really the case very often except for older PC games. Like really old 15 years and older.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Apr 30, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Before I had a gaming PC I thought the same thing, but I got a Nvidia GTX 1650 laptop and it's just not really the case very often except for older PC games. Like really old 15 years and older.


Yeah, you're not dealing with AMD drivers


----------



## SG854 (Apr 30, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The culture isn’t actually that big a deal nor really ruin it for me. It’s more like the annoying cherry on top for me. It’s pretty much the cost, maintenance, and reliance on Windows that ruins PC gaming for me.


It's annoying trouble shooting. But I wanted the best gaming experience so I put up with it.

I do the same with emulators. The Switch VC and Classic Consoles is plug and play, nothing to set up. But there is something always nagging at me that it's inferior to original hardware. So I go to crazy lengths to get the best performance, best configurable settings in emulators to match original hardware. Less plug and play and lots of researching and tweaking. But the end result is a better experience then Nintendo's emulator offerings.

I go with pc gaming for the same reason. Lots of tweaking and messing with. But if I want the best experience then the only way is for me to put work into it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2021)

Sophie-bear said:


> Yeah, you're not dealing with AMD drivers



Nobody forces you to buy an AMD computer though. Your problem is specific to AMD drivers not PC in general. 

But I use a lot of emulators and they are difficult sometimes.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Apr 30, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Nobody forces you to buy an AMD computer though.
> 
> But I use a lot of emulators and they are difficult sometimes.


If you want to run macOS with accelerated graphics rendering, Apple *does* force you to use AMD graphics cards, however. Uno reverse.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2021)

I know Windows has its share of problems, but the easiest when it comes to PC gaming is just Windows 10 + Nvidia.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 1, 2021)

Well, PC can basically do a whole lot more variety and have free online. Well, even though I don't have a PC yet, I will still say PC


----------



## shamash89 (May 9, 2021)

I was basically 100% PC-master-race until the Switch.  Now I'm 70-30.  I would play on the Switch a lot more but I mostly do PC to play with friends.  If it's a single player game, though, I prefer the switch.


----------



## DaFixer (May 11, 2021)

Console, I like to be lazy and playing games couch on the big screen.
I don't have gaming pc, but when I have the money for it I want to build one.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (May 11, 2021)

DaFixer said:


> Console, I like to be lazy and playing games couch on the big screen.


There's nothing stopping one from doing this with a PC.


----------



## DaFixer (May 11, 2021)

Sophie-bear said:


> There's nothing stopping one from doing this with a PC.


True, but I don't want put a big pc next to TV cabinet.
But last time I saw the MSI Trident 3 10th Gen, that one look nice and fits perfect in my TV cabinet.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (May 11, 2021)

Not even an option for both. smh


----------

